# Yoghurt



## GodivaGirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it OK to have a yoghurt every day? and which is the best sort to get? we love the Yeo Valley ones, but I'm guessing that something so nice is probably not so good for Tony


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2011)

I have Onken wholegrain ones (they're in big pots for about ?1.25, and I get four servings from each pot). They do strawberry, summer berries and peach ones with wholegrains in them which help lower the GI. Fat-free, but quite carby at 17g/100g, most of which is sugar so might not be suitable for Type 2s.As I usually have them after my lunch I find they don't have too much of an impact as long as I've timed my insulin right


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 1, 2011)

I struggle with yoghurt; probably because I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Instead I have Hartley's sugar free jelly; lemon and lime. You can fill it with fruit.....yummy x


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Oct 1, 2011)

Rowan Glen do different flavour yogurts in 85g tubs that come in at 12g carbs, of which sugars are 8g.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 1, 2011)

I have some yoghurt mixed with nuts most mornings.  I have the basic Sainsbury's one which is 8g Carb/100g and tastes ok to me (it works out 6.4 carbs for my usual portion size).

I did also try the new danone pouring yoghurt in vanilla, but that didn't quite taste right to me.  Maybe I'll try the strawberry one.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Oct 6, 2011)

i have the hartleys sugar free jelly, some frozen raspberries and a few chopped walnuts/sunflower seeds along with a dessertspoon of really gorgeous natural greek yogurt that I have found in Lidl.  Its in a huge tub and is 10% fat but I don't take a lot.  The diet yogurts usually have more sugar in them anyway, so I usually avoid them.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 7, 2011)

I make my own using semi-skimmed milk and then add whatever I want in the way of berries or nuts.


----------



## GodivaGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I make my own using semi-skimmed milk and then add whatever I want in the way of berries or nuts.




Ooo interesting 

Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## slipper (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a table spoon full each day on mixed fresh fruit, just plain no fat yoghurt. Very refreshing.


----------



## Bolddog (Oct 10, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I make my own using semi-skimmed milk and then add whatever I want in the way of berries or nuts.



+1

( I let it ferment for at least day to get rid of most of the lactose ). 

If you like it thick & creamy then use part skim, part full fat


----------



## Andrew (Oct 13, 2011)

*Aldi Yogurt breakfast drink*

Hi

I have been using these as it has grains in it   --  they seem very nice -- and do not seem to have caused me any problems,  i can even has a weetabix with it.


----------

